# Sheldon before and after first groom



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Just back from the groomers. She did a great job catering to my wishes - little Sheldon still looks like a Hav.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

And after -


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice job. Sheldon looks great and like a Hav. Your groomer is a keeper.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice job! Sheldon looks great.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Like his hair cut,very nice.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie pie!


----------

